# Playstation & BluRay - Region Code ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Folks,
I am sure, or better hope, that one of you out there knows how to get round this.

Basically I want to buy a Playstation 3 and use it as a BluRay Player (simply because if offers one of the best picture qualities and a host of other features) for an very attractive price.

The question is now about the region codes for DVD's (as I have a load of them from all over the world) as well as for BluRay's. It is my understanding that 
BluRay's are either Region Free (the ideal case) or Zone A, B or C and DVD's are coded Zone 1-6 or region Free (very seldom).

Does anybody know if a playstation bought here plays all DVD's and Code B for BluRay (apparently Europe/Middle East is code B). ? if that is the case, is there a way t get round this with a software hack to make it code-free ? 
I really do not want to have a number of different player for different discs..

any help/leads/info much appreciated

Cheers
Lenochka


----------

